# Keon Traded to Jazz



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/7166494p-8113642c.html

"The Sacramento Kings on Tuesday traded forward Keon Clark and two future second-round draft picks to the Utah Jazz for one future second-round pick."


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Huh? What kinda trade is that?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Huh? What kinda trade is that?


"The cost-cutting move will save the Kings approximately $5 million from the 2003-04 payroll. However, it leaves the Kings with only 10 players under contract for next season. The cost-cutting move will allow the Kings some cap room to go after free agent guard Jim Jackson."


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

This sucks!! What happens now when Webb has to miss his annual 15+ games a year. W/o Keon or Pollard, they're screwed. I guess Songaila must be playing pretty darn well in practice otherwise we only have 2 quality big men in CWebb's absence. Maybe Peja's bulked up so he can played PF on a consistant basis now..who knows? I still think this was a bad idea, he was the only legitimate shot blocker the Kings had. With Vlade's age his blocks are only going to keep going down.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Why did they just give away a draft pick anyway?


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Now that I think about it, they might have done this so they could sign JJ to a 1 year contract and then try to get back Hedo next year with the cap room.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Now that I think about it, they might have done this so they could sign JJ to a 1 year contract and then try to get back Hedo next year with the cap room.


Clark's deal was set to expire next summer anyway, so this gives the Kings no more cap room than they would have.

Either way, they'll be way over the cap, meaning the most they can offer Hedo will be the MLE.


----------



## SaintSynn (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok sure this leaves the Kings with cap space, but who will fill in for Webber if he is out for the first part of the season. Kings have only 10 players, Jimmy is going to Minny so the Kings cant go after him, but they need to sign a PF now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Even as a salary dump, this looks awful for the Kings :dead:


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

That was an absolutely horrible trade on the Kings part in my opinion.. Clark is an exceptional player and losing a second round pick on a cost dump is horrible.. They could have got SO much more.. Should have sent him to Denver they were looking for a Center.. and could have probably got a future conditional first rounder.. Kings have some serious explaining to do.. I would rather have Clark then Jackson


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

no need to trade future 2nd rounders.

:meditate:


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

here i was thinking that we might have traded Clark for Aleskandar Pavlovic and Borchardt or one of their other big men. Pavlovic would have been our replacement for Jimmy Jackson and would have cost less and would have fit in well with Divac, Stojakovic and the rest of the team. Im very dissapointed in this trade. Im hoping that Petrie is not done and that he might do another trade to get some help at PF and SG.

I know songaila will do well for the kings. he will surprise a lot of people by how good of a player he is. but we are losing clark for nothing . Plus, how will we be over the cap next year when Divac's contract expires and Clarks would have expired too??

I just hope they dont waste money re-signing Mateen Cleaves and Funderburke.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Even as a salary dump, this looks awful for the Kings :dead:


Amen:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn, bad trade for Sacramento.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Grant just said on his show that Keon didn't fit in well with the locker room: "he's not a cancer, but he didn't fit in as well as some of the other players".


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

That doesn't matter.. Judge him by his skills on the court.. the other teams didnt know about how he fit in.. so losing a second round pick in exchange for him was pure stupid..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think lawrence funderburke shouldve traded, i think also JJ will sign with the wolves. if he does i think that the kings should go after stephen jackson or any other bigman.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe Petrie did this trade knowing that he was going to be able to sign another big man. Maybe........


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

..........Drobnjak or Stepania?


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

what other big man free agent is available???? Drobjnak is the only other big man of worth, but since we got Miller to be backup/future centre, sadly i dont think Drobjnak is needed 
Maybe Petrie will be watching the European Championships very closely as there might be some available talent that will make the move to the NBA.

taken from a robyg post. Some might have been signed by now or had their offers matched but i just put some comments on what i think of each of them


PGs

1 Jason Terry - i think he is gonna be asking for a way to much money plus he would be seeing a lot of time on the bench.
2 Kenny Anderson - dont need another expensive pg
3 Raja Bell - would be a good to come off the bench
4 Travis Best- not worth looking at
5 Rod Strickland - not worth looking at
6 Mark Jackson- not worth looking at
7 Rafer Alston- as a 3rd pg/ he would do well if we can get him for around the minimum.
8 Jacque Vaughn- not worth looking at
9 Chris Whitney- not worth looking at
10 Shammond Williams- not worth looking at
11 Mike Wilks- not worth looking at
12 Rick Brunson - not worth looking at
13 Mateen Cleaves - not worth looking at
14 Tito Maddox - not worth looking at

SGs

1 Stephen Jackson - i think he is asking for a lot of money and would get it from the kings but will be overpaid either way and would not be a good choice.
2 Jon Barry - a fan favourite, but will his contract be too much for a streaky shooter?
3 Reggie Miller - i dont think him and Divac could co exist
4 Dion Glover - not sure about him
5 Calbert Cheaney - was one of the worst starters in the league last year, but he could put up some good numbers with the kings. id rather not take a chance on him
6 Steve Kerr- would be good for our 12th man/injured list player if we can get him for as cheap as possible
7 Steve Smith- too old, not worth looking at
8 Eddie House- not worth looking at

SFs

1 Lamar Odom - no point getting him
2 Jimmy Jackson - if we dont overpay him he will be good to have back on the team.
3 Voshon Lenard - good scorer, but horrible defender, will demand too much money
4 Kendall Gill - a good veteran role player, i dont think we should go for him though, too old, and i think we should go for a younger player at this position.
5 DerMarr Johnson - didnt he get accused of rape or beating a cop or something like that??
6 Adrian Griffin - if we can get him for less then a million a year then that would be a good pickup for us. im not impressed with his stats on an offensive minded team like dallas
7 Bobby Simmons- not worth looking at
8 Joaquin Hawkins - not worth looking at
9 Bryon Russell - not worth looking at
10 Walt Williams - not worth looking at

PFs

1 Derrick Coleman - too expensive
2 Mike Batiste - dont know much about him. but he looks like he has a good future ahead of him if he can get the play time. if we can get him for dirt cheap then we should sign him.
3 Gary Trent - a decent backup but not worth getting unless he signs for the minimum or slightly above.
4 Reggie Evans - Clarks replacement? I doubt seattle lets him walk, but he would be a good player to have coming off the bench to collect rebounds
5 Malik Allen - not worth looking at
6 Brian Scalabrine - if he signs for the minimum then he could be a decent pickup.
7 Scott Padgett- not worth looking at
8 Donnell Harvey - not worth looking at
9 Lee Nailon - not worth looking at
10 Shawn Kemp - not worth looking at
11 Tyrone Hill- not worth looking at
12 Popeye Jones- not worth looking at
13 Charles Oakley - too old, team leader, but not needed on the kings, hes not effective as a rebounder anymore and makes a lot of stupid mistakes (torontos playoff run from a few years ago) not worth looking at.
14 Darvin Ham - not worth looking at
15 Olumide Oyediji - not worth looking at

Cs

1 Predrag Drobnjak - he could be used as a backup C/PF but that would be a waste to have him behind Divac/Miller/Webber.
2 Vladimir Stepania - not needed
3 Mamadou N’Dyiae- too injury prone,
4 Chris Anderson- not worth looking at
5 Tony Massenburg - strong/tough player, good for rebounds, but only if he signs for minimum
6 Pat Burke - not worth looking at


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice list there Bandit.

I think right now, the Kings need to concentrate more on a backup swingman.

The Clark thing shouldn't have come as that big of a surprise, they were looking to dump him after they got Miller. Songalia will get a chance to play a lot this season if they don't sign another big man.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks Jay-Ballin, i didnt make the list of the players, i just used RobyG's list from another thread and then i just added comments beside each player.

Songaila will get a lot of play time but we are still very thin in the big man department now. Webber is suppose to miss part of the season so our lineup will look like this

Without Webber, Starting 5
C - Divac
PF - Miller/Songaila
SF - Stojakovic/Wallace
SG - Christie/
PG - Bibby/B. Jackson

Without Webber and Divac taking a breather
C - Miller
PF - Songaila
SF - Stojakovic
SG - Christie
PG - Bibby/B.Jackson

Without Webber and Divac & Christie taking a breather
C - Miller
PF - Songaila
SF - Stojakovic/Wallace
SG - B. Jackson
PG - Bibby


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They can also go small and have Peja at PF.


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Wait, from what I understand, the Kings gave: Keon Clark + 2 second round picks and received: 1 second round pick. Is this correct? If so, why would they throw in the 2 secound round picks?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermyzy</b>!
> Wait, from what I understand, the Kings gave: Keon Clark + 2 second round picks and received: 1 second round pick. Is this correct? If so, why would they throw in the 2 secound round picks?


We will know later about that. Petrie knows what he's doing. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Remember that it is only August 5th.........there is a little while to go until the season starts


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

how can this possibly conceived as a good move.. horrible.. absolutely horrible.. One of the bright young centers in a league with weak centres and they through him away not for a second round pick but to lose two second round picks and to get one back.. I swear if they traded with say the nuggets they could have got back someone like Rodney White or some other young prospect... This is unheard of


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "We're not trying to hide anything," co-owner Joe Maloof said. "This was an economic and business decision. We've got to look at the long-term value of the franchise. Last year, we made the decision to pay the tax. That's why we signed Mike (Bibby) and Keon (Clark).
> 
> "Keon was great for us and is a great guy. It's kind of like, We love you, but we can't afford you."
> 
> Said Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie, who put the deal together: "It came down to somewhat of a luxury that we couldn't afford."


Full Story


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

SacQueens took in the rear on this one. What were they thinking?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> SacQueens took in the rear on this one. What were they thinking?





> "We're not trying to hide anything," co-owner Joe Maloof said. "This was an economic and business decision. We've got to look at the long-term value of the franchise. Last year, we made the decision to pay the tax. That's why we signed Mike (Bibby) and Keon (Clark).
> 
> "Keon was great for us and is a great guy. It's kind of like, We love you, but we can't afford you."
> 
> Said Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie, who put the deal together: "It came down to somewhat of a luxury that we couldn't afford."


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermyzy</b>!
> Wait, from what I understand, the Kings gave: Keon Clark + 2 second round picks and received: 1 second round pick. Is this correct? If so, why would they throw in the 2 secound round picks?


One reason is because Utah is looking to take on contracts for picks and probably wouldn't have taken on his contract otherwise. The other reason is because Utah's second rounder might likely be worth a lot more than the 2 the Kings give them since Utah will be lottery bound and the Kings' picks will be down at the botttom.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> since Utah will be lottery bound and the Kings' picks will be down at the botttom.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

still horrible.. if they were gonna trade Keon, at least get a 1st rounder or something.. and definitely not throw away 2 second rounders! this just makes them seem way too desperate to get rid of Keon. Come on, you can get rid of Clark and get something big in return...


----------

